# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Blood groups and races

## Neander

I think two blood groups which are created by mutations, must have been spreaded in certain popullations.

We can find A blood group in the Haplogroup C range, and in Europe, in th bigest percentage.

Also we can find B blood group in the Siberia, Central Asia and India, while in Europe it is more comon among slavic peoples then west euros.

So I think the B blood group, confirms that Aryans and Mongols, lived together for a long time (like in Conan movie), and then Aryans invaded India, or maybe Aryans came from india.

There is a fair proportion in among: R1a, B blood group, fair hairs and light eyes, and sometimes linguistic similaritiies, f,ex. between slavic and sanskrit and old persian.

----------


## sawyer

my bloodtype is A, and i've read, that it is called "farmer's bloodtype". A-typers should not eat meat. They are supposed to eat fish, some vegatables, dark fruits (currant, strawbery). I'm really into this diet-genetic issues.

----------


## Neander

In Europe we find three centers of blood group A: Portugal, Swiss and Lapps.

Also there are four centers of low blood group A: Basque, Sardinia, Slavic countries and North celtic countries including Island.

Which invasions brought blood group A in Europe?

----------


## Maciamo

There is hardly any connection between blood type and ehnicity. I am closing this thread as irrelevant.

----------

